

Startup Quote: Jack Ma, Leader Founder, Alibaba - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11064683246

======
raychancc
When you are small, you have to be very focused and rely on your brain, not
your strength.

\- Jack Ma

<http://startupquote.com/post/11064683246>

